# Calling All FMAists - Arnold Kali Invitational Championship



## pesilat (Feb 23, 2003)

For anyone who hasn't heard yet, the 2nd Annual Arnold Kali Invitational Championship is coming up soon -- February 28 - March 1.

We anticipate that the 2003 Arnold World Games will be the biggest athletic event in the world. There will be around 10,000 athletic competitors and over 70,000 spectators.

The Arnold Battle of Columbus (the martial arts portion of the event), there will be over 12 different arts represented and we're expecting over 4,000 martial artists in attendance from a wide variety of disciplines.

The Arnold Kali Invitational has four sections. There is a forms competition, a self-defense competition, an adult stickfighting competition -- with both single and double stick divisions -- and, new this year, a children's stickfighting division using padded sticks.

The bottom line: the Filipino Martial Arts community has been offered an opportunity to get some really large-scale, mainstream exposure at a grand event. Last year was a lot of fun and we had a decent turn out.

Help make this year's turn out even better.

For more details and rules for the stickfighting tournament, visit http://www.asianfightingarts.com/akic

Mike


----------



## Red Blade (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## pesilat (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> *Sounds like a good time! *



It certainly was last year and we expect it to be even better this year.

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *It certainly was last year and we expect it to be even better this year.
> 
> Mike *



Mike this is this weekend, if you get a chance could you give us an update while everything is real fresh in your mind ?


Thanks


----------



## pesilat (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Mike this is this weekend, if you get a chance could you give us an update while everything is real fresh in your mind ?
> 
> 
> Thanks  *



Erm ... what kind of update? You mean like a review of the event after it's over?

I can try, but, honestly, I'll only have any idea about the stickfightnig and it'll likely be a blur for me, too. As a primary assistant one of the event directors, I'm going to be so busy it won't even be funny.

So, if I do manage a review of some kind, don't expect much.

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Erm ... what kind of update? You mean like a review of the event after it's over?
> 
> I can try, but, honestly, I'll only have any idea about the stickfightnig and it'll likely be a blur for me, too. As a primary assistant one of the event directors, I'm going to be so busy it won't even be funny.
> ...




No Problem, I was hopping for a review of the stick fighting, yet if you are swamped no big deal. Give us what you can.


----------



## Seigi (Mar 4, 2003)

I had a great time at the Stick fighting event. Guru Ken, Guru Mike & all the other organizers did an excellent job at not only running the event, but also at making sure that everyone had a good time! I was especially greatful to be able to use their gear again this year. My hat is off & i Bow to everyone who helped out with the event.

See you all next year.

Peace & Harmony Always

Enoch T. Carlton
Modern Arnis of warren, MI.


----------

